# This is why you need TNC Gap Insurance



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

There is a lot of chatter on here and elsewhere on TNC Gap insurance. I finally got the intel I've been looking for so I thought I would post it here. The last bit of intel for me that I don't have is the amount an individual is on the hook for, when you reach your insurance cap. 

Travass' insurance pays up to 1M per trip, not per pax and that amount includes any and all damages. Property damage like hitting a fence or a store, damage to your car and others, oh you have to pay 1K deductible to get your car fixed, and medical bills for anyone involved, except yourself since you are not covered. You are also not covered for a rental and you are not allowed to drive using a rental while your car is fixed.

Below is what people are suing for from the movie theater shooting in Colorado, the 1M coverage is gone in seconds with one pax, and you're really screwed with four. 

The plaintiffs are seeking unspecified damages for past and future economic losses, including medical expenses, lost wages and earning potential and disability, as well as for pain, suffering and emotional stress.

Make sure the accident is definitely not your fault, make sure you have TNC Gap insurance if it is available in your state and follow the news or set a Google Alert for it when it becomes available.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

One of the questions insurance companies ask when you call to report the incident is if you were using the vehicle for business purposes prior to incident. Geico asked me that even if it was not my fault for the recent minor bumper scratch. I seriously need the TNC insurance. Farmers offers one in my area. Gonna call them today. Summer is here and people drive like they are playing arcade games this time of the year.


----------

